# SENOKOT QUESTION



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

The Senokot was working beautifully and I was having good BMS but it seems to be slacking lately, I don't know, but some days I only have a little BM now. I am so frustrated because I was so happy, and now I am so depressed again. Nothing can help me, I am afraid my bowels are getting accustomed to Senokot in just a week, do you think that's possible? The cramps are lessening sort of and some days I only go a bit. I don't know what to do. The metamucil wafers are terrible, I am still having gas pains now. Sometimes in the week before, I was really feeling great and clear and not bloated but now as I am typing this, I feel worse again. I don't know what I did to deserve this!


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

HELLLOO!!!


----------



## Charlie357 (Apr 3, 2002)

Hellloo! This isn't your echo watchmedreambut we seem to have the same problem. Even though I'm taking Zelnorm (which I like)I still don't often get that good urge to go.I often use glycerin suppositories to get that urge and then the results are fine.Did you ever try them? The Zelnorm realy helps with the constipation problem.I cut the 6mg tablets in half and take 3mgin the morning and 3mg at supper time.Which will make them last twice as long. I hope that you find relief from all you problems and good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2003)

Hi. I know exactly how you feel. I don't know what I did to deserve this either. I've been taking Senokot for over a year now. Usually I'd take one tablet. Sometimes I'd have to go up to 2. But for the last 2 and a half weeks, Seonkot along with Citrucel 2 - 3 times a day, and Magnesium has been almost useless. Today, I've stuck to a liquid diet - I don't want to put anything else solid in me until something comes out. I know I'm not much help, but I figured maybe misery would like a little company. Let me know if anything, short of dynamite, helps.Cynthia


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

hi you guys, listen, have you tried eating certain foods to combat C? please don't get used to laxatives because that is a horrible thing to have to deal with later on, ask anyone here on this board.....there are no magic bullets, i think, concerning this. trial and error (of course, i'm assuming there is no organic cause for the problem, per doc visitations, exams, etc. ) with diet and certain non laxative supps (magnesium oxide, for example) really do help. there are foods that work for me pretty consistently, overnight. cooked leafy greens with olive oil, canned artichoke hearts, in olive oil, stewed prunes and/or figs for dessert or before bedtime, mangoes and papayas, cooked lettuce and raw lettuce and NOT iceberg but other types of salad greens, canned cannelli beans, and fresh, organic foods over all. watchmedream: i know you're a young person but show your mom or whoever does the shopping in your house this posting, ok? if you're consistently eating processed foods, microwaved meals, non organic animal proteins, dairy, junk food or worse, trust me, ain't nothing gonna move! - it might mean a little more effort in the kitchen but it's worth it. frankly, i don't believe in "horse fiber" = psyllium number one, it gives me extreme gas and isn't even nutritious. i use real food as fiber and thru trial & error have found the above noted foods to work for me, every time. i have lots of other recipes that work for me and would be happy to share them by private email if you can't find them in the archives on this site. best, g-


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2003)

Hi, ghitta. Thanks for your reply. I'm going for a consult appointment on Friday (hopefully) to set up a colonoscophy just to see if there's any blockage. Question: How do you cook leafy greens? I don't think I've ever had them cooked. Also, do you buy stewed prunes, or do you buy the dried ones and cook them? I'm going to stop the Senokot tonight (useless, anyway) and continue with the other things. Surely SOMETHING will work to give me some relief. I start back to school on Monday and would like to be "cleaned out," and follow some kind of healthy colon routine after that.Thanks again,Cynthia


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

hi cynthia - good for you for getting off the senekot. in answer to your Qs: i buy fresh spinach or kale, for example, wash it well and then throw the leaves into a steamer over simmering water in a big pot, it only takes a few minutes, then drain the greens well, toss with olive oil and a little lemon juice, chopped cooked garlic, whatever. you can also toss the leaves in a large frying pan with the water clinging to the leaves from washing, in olive oil and garlic. as for prunes and figs, i buy organic dried only and stew them myself by putting them in a pot, water to cover, bring to boil, then simmer for an hour or so. do not drain, keep the juice and drink that too! g-


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2003)

Thank you so much. I just got back from buying some "colon friendly" food. I can't wait to try some of your suggestions!Thanks again,Cynthia


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi, again. Sorry I have so many questions. I had the cooked lettuce tonight - very good. What do you do for protein? Do you eat meat at all? And, most importantly, do you have any other yummy recipies?Thanks,Cynthia


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

Trust me when I tell you Senokot is the worst stuff you can take; I have had my constipation for 20 years now; when it all started I got hysterical; instead of trying a little fiber and more water i went to the stimulant laxatives; by the time i gave up on Senokot, i was taking 15 and IT DIDNT WORK- with stimulant laxatives you build up a tolerance and pretty soon you need more and more for it to work; please don't go there; I knew someone who used Senokot for so long his colon didn't work anymore (this took many years to happen); Osmotic laxatives are a much better bet if you need a little help; MOM occasionally is not a bad thing; Mag supplements are really the best thing; i wish i had known about them years ago, I probably wouldn't be in the mess i am in now. Good luck. You can learn alot from the people on this board; they have helped me immeasurably.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

hi cynthia - i do eat animal protein but not daily and only organic at home. when eating out i try to stick to fish for non veg protein. sometimes i relapse and have a big burger or something but only rarely (eating out, i mean.) i must say that when i stuck to my Eating for Blood Type O diet, i did really well but then i got off it and gained weight back and i'm finding it hard to get the discipline back to stick to it. i have lots of other recipes that combat C some of which are here in the archives but here's my all purpose health and anti-C soup, good year round: sautee chopped onion and garlic in olive oil, add chopped unpeeled potatoes, chopped celery if you want, chopped unpeeled carrots, chopped unpeeled tomatoes, add fresh spinach and/or kale or chard, add water or organic chicken broth to cover by about a couple of inches or more, bring to boil then simmer for about a 40 minutes to an hour. i also add green beans, corn, whatever is hanging around leftover or unused in the fridge. garnish with soy parmesan cheese or real pecorino romano (made with sheep's milk) and serve. eat for dinner. i also sometimes add canned artichoke hearts. the second day you can blend the whole thing up in a blender, too, for variety. g-


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

I am trying to get off Senokot but it is making me feel so much better!!! It's only been 2 weeks it won't hurt for a few more. I am buying magnesium supplements now but I am very afraid that they won't work or might make me more sick. How can mag supplements work, what if i don't have a deficiency in mag? I am also gonna try to use miralax soon


----------

